# [JWS] Applikation per Shell-Aufruf mit Parametern



## JanSC (8. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich soll eine Applikation per WebStart zur Verfügung stellen. Diese ist durch einen Server im Intranet erreichbar. Die Applikation selbst stellt eine Verbindung zu einem weiteren Webserver her, der Webserver kann allerdings variieren, so dass ich beim Aufruf eine URL mit übergeben möchte. 

Im JNLP kann ich ja Parameter übergeben. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit per Parameterübergabe eine URL  (nicht die Update/Download URL der Applikation) per Shell-Aufruf zu übergeben, bzw. beim Start einen String an die Applikation weiterzureichen.

Ansonsten müsste ich per Shell-Skript das JNLP überschreiben.

Grüße JanSC


----------



## JanSC (27. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Parameter "durchzuschleusen", daher werde ich so we es ausieht, de Applikation erweitern lassen und die Parameter in eine Datei ablegen, welche dann von der Applikation ausgewertet wird. Eine wetiere Möglichkeit wäre wohl im Environment die Variablen zu setzen, jedoch werde ich wohl die Lösung mit der Datei wählen.


----------



## JanSC (31. Jul 2007)

Hallo, 

jetzt da ich wieder an dem Projekt bin, habe ich mich nochmals damit auseinandergesetzt. JavaWS legt lokal für jeden Benutzer eine JNLP passend zum Aufruf ab. wenn man diese im vornherein ändert  und aufruft, werden die veränderten parameter übernommen. 

Vorsicht: Im Falle eines Updates wird auch die lokale JNLP überschrieben, wodurch Veränderungen verloren gehen. Also vorher überprüfen, ob ein Update durchgeführt wird, und dann nach dem Update den Vorgang mit den Parametern erneut durchführen.


----------

